# You grew up in the 80s if...



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

You grew up in the 80s if...


You learned to swim about the same time "Jaws" came out and still can't swim naked at night.

Prince's "1999" was the focal point of your plans for an end of the century party.

You dressed to emulate either Duran Duran, Poison, Madonna, Rick Springfield or Cyndi Lauper.

You wanted to be gagged with a spoon.

You had a poster of Bo, Luke & Daisy Duke.

There was nothing questionable about Bert and Ernie living together.

You dialed "867-5309" to see if Jenny would answer.

Your family's cable TV box had the three rows of numbers, and you had to move the selector switch accordingly.


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

That was hilarious...thanks   I especially liked these ones which brought back some memories:


You dressed to emulate either Duran Duran, Poison, Madonna, Rick Springfield or Cyndi Lauper.

You wanted to be gagged with a spoon.

There was nothing questionable about Bert and Ernie living together.


----------



## Retired (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no idea what you're talking about

:red:


----------



## white page (Apr 24, 2009)

TSOW said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> :red:



Ditto :blush:


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 24, 2009)

How about the A team was that in the 80's?

sue

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

Wasn't it Frank Zappa that the coined the phrase gag me with a spoon?

Sue


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes Sue the A Team was in the 80s :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

I did watch Dukes of Hazzard, I didn't find anything questionable about Bert and Ernie living together, still don't, and I think I vaguely recall the Cable TV channel changer your refering too :lol:

Nothing else applies  

I did love the A-Team!  Loved Mr T.  Constanly questioned my parents about Boy George "why does she say her name is Boy George, when she is a girl" My mom just gently told me, "he is a boy who "plays dress up" as a girl"  Which ofcourse made him seem even more awsome to me, cause what little girl didn't like to "play dress up"

Cabbage Patch Kids, My Little Pony's.

It is fun to think back to childhood stuff.


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG! You hit on the fun stuff....Cabbage Patch Kids, My Little Pony and what about Atari and Rubix Cube?  But CPK's had to be my fav...again they come with adoption papers *and* a signed butt :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember when Atari first came out.  My parents splurged and baught it for my brother and I for our birthday.  It was around $100.00.  We played that for a long time.  Many years.

When Cabbage Patch Kids and My Little Pony's came out and I actually liked them, I got so many My Little Pony's.  I always wanted the Paratroopers that had the paraschut on them :lol:   I was much happier outside, climbing trees, flying my kite and playing baseball. :lol:

So when I finally started to like a "girlish" thing it was highly, but gently encouraged.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

......oh, I just remembered.  I had a Big Wheel bicycle too.  I thought it was so cool! :lol:

Big Wheel Bicycle


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, Atari was awesome and I remember playing it forever...now what about the music back in the day....hey NN were you a Corey Hart or Bryan Adams fan?  I was definitely for Corey Hart all the way!


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yes, I liked Corey Hart and Brian Adams.  As well Platnium Blonde and I loved Gowan!  

YouTube - Gowan - Strange Animal

Do you remember this Halo?  I am smiling I liked it so much, still do actually.


Here is the Platnium Blonde.  :lol:  Nice hair they all had eh?  :teehee:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4SOnBDe7qs&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

Halo said:


> Yes, Atari was awesome and I remember playing it forever...now what about the music back in the day....hey NN were you a Corey Hart or Bryan Adams fan?  I was definitely for Corey Hart all the way!



Why do you have to make a choice? I liked them both. 

But given what Bryan Adams turned into today, I now get that line in _South Park, The Movie_ where the Canadian Ambassador keeps saying to his US counterparts, "Now, wait... we have already apologized for Bryan Adams and Celine Dion!".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 24, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Oh yes, I liked Corey Hart and Brian Adams.  As well Platinum Blonde and I loved Gowan!



Ewww.... Platinum Blonde... 

And Gowan *was* a strange animal... :huh:


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

But a choice had to be made...I can remember a record store had Bryan Adams listed as #1 and Corey Hart as #2 but I disagreed and so I switched it around to what I thought was right, moving all the albums and tapes 

Yes I remember Platinum Blonde and Gowan and of course who can forget the ultimates....Madonna (Like a Virgin) and Prince (Purple Rain).  I won't post the video for Like a Virgin because I may get banned for inappropriate material :rofl:


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2009)

I have Corey Hart and Platinum Blonde CD's in my car right now - and Gowan cassette tapes...yes, I still play cassettes.  Corey can take Bryan anyday IMHO - Never Surrender all the way.


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Was ABBA part of the 80's and the BEE GEE's?

Sue


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 24, 2009)

MacGyver-One of the best shows from the 80's in my opinion and one of the many reasons I own a Swissarmy knife.

Only thing I didn't like about the show was the mullet, never understood why anyone would want to sport a mullet.


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 24, 2009)

My dad has a Swiss army knife.  He calls it his MacGyver knife.

Sue


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

I think that was the 70s Sue but just for you and others so they don't feel left out, here is your thread You know you grew up in the 70s if


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 24, 2009)

Corey Hart, is that the same singer who sang "I wear my sunglasses at night"? I think that song has been stuck in my head since the 80's much to my dismay.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 24, 2009)

Budoaiki said:


> Corey Hart, is that the same singer who sang "I wear my sunglasses at night"? I think that song has been stuck in my head since the 80's much to my dismay.



It sure is.

Note: Embedding is disabled on this link.  Click on the youtube player to be directed to the video

YouTube - Corey Hart Sunglasses At Night Music Video

and here is Never Surrender.  Good words in this song, for sure.
YouTube - Never Surrender - Corey Hart


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2009)

Never Surrender was my all-time fav. song by him 

Oh, the memories  

I think that I still love him :heart:


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2009)

Halo said:


> Never Surrender was my all-time fav. song by him



That is my all-time favourite song by any artist.  I won't confess to still being subscribed to fan group mailing lists either.

MacGyver is great too.  And I loved KITT from KnightRider -  (The current KITT from the series return is great too) - I bought the car I did because it looks similar to KITT (although not a TransAm (then) or Mustang (now)).

You can take the girl out of the 80's but you can't take the 80's out of the girl.  And of course I have my Corey sunglasses in my KITT car


----------

